# Urban Decay Naked Basics



## muppetmakeup1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering what are some looks you can create with this palette? Anyone have any ideas i am fairly new at makeup and don't use neutrals too often. Thanks!


----------



## pinkstar21 (Aug 4, 2014)

When I first got the BASICS palette I did not know how to use it either. But this video on youtube helped me a lot in making looks. The BASICS palette is great and I really like using it. I'm almost hitting pan on NAKED 2 and FAINT. Here is a link with 3 Basic Eyeshadow Looks with the BASICS pallet. You can find a bunch of looks on youtube. 

http://youtu.be/7pZNixjfYCc


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone see the naked basics 2?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Anyone see the naked basics 2?


http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-2-basics-palette-by-urban-decay/283.html


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-2-basics-palette-by-urban-decay/283.html


  Yeah I've seen it lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Yeah I've seen it lol


lol


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 10, 2014)

It sounds promising - warmer than the last one.


----------



## Mazi (Aug 11, 2014)

can't wait to get my hands on naked basics2! the colours are right up my alley.


----------



## lily89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I hit pan on few eyeshadows in the first one so looking forward for no 2


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2014)

Swatches of NB2 along with comparisons to NB1  http://www.phyrra.net/2014/08/urban-decay-naked2-basics-palette-review-swatches.html


----------



## lily89 (Aug 12, 2014)

thanks! Definitely getting it


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep, same here


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 12, 2014)

I had no interest in the Naked Basic palette, however I would like to at least swatch the Naked 2 Basics.


----------



## LIMON (Aug 12, 2014)

I dont know Naked Basics, so Im thinking of picking this up! Perfect for every day looks.


----------



## angxstarr (Aug 12, 2014)

I may need to pick this palette up!


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 12, 2014)

After seeing swatches I can pass


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm wondering how it compares to the Sonia Kashuk Eye On Neutral Palette.


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm wondering how it compares to the Sonia Kashuk Eye On Neutral Palette.


  You just read my mind


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> You just read my mind


  I love my eye on neutral palette. If it's close to that I would suggest everyone get one. The Target one is at a fabulous price point and one of the first things that goes into my travel makeup bag.


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I love my eye on neutral palette. If it's close to that I would suggest everyone get one. The Target one is at a fabulous price point and one of the first things that goes into my travel makeup bag.


  I dropped mine a couple months ago it was a sad day lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I dropped mine a couple months ago it was a sad day lol


  I cringed reading that! I've hit pan on two of the shades in mine. I'm thinking about getting a new one.


----------



## neh250 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you for posting. I think I like NB2 better than the original based on those swatches. I will definitely be purchasing :eyelove:


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I cringed reading that! I've hit pan on two of the shades in mine. I'm thinking about getting a new one.


  I've been meaning to pick another one up I just haven't got around to it


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 13, 2014)

Really excited over the new Naked 2 Basics, sadly the first one didnt do anything for me. I'm afraid all the shades will end up looking more or less the same on the lid tho...


----------



## ThisIsTheEnd90 (Aug 13, 2014)

naked 2 seems to be more warmer than naked 1 me likey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## Flavia (Aug 16, 2014)

I use the first palette almost everyday (Foxy as a lid base color and Faint for brows) so I'm excited to try the newest one!


----------



## aeclectica (Aug 17, 2014)

i also use the first basics palette almost every day. excited to check this new one out in person!


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 18, 2014)

I have the first basics palette but this newer one seems more up my alley. I think I would get good use out of all the colours which is unusual for me for a palette.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 18, 2014)

I really want this palette; I hit pan on the brown/black shade on the 1st one & would like to replace that one too.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Aug 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *blondie929* 



Anyone see the naked basics 2?


  i believe it comes out tomorrow =)


----------



## Micova (Aug 23, 2014)

I was not interested in the first but this new one I really love


----------



## mel33t (Aug 23, 2014)

I was in Sephora and the sales associate told me she has them backstage but can't sell them until the 28th.   You bet your bum I will be there! The colors look amazing and I think they'll really bring out blue eyes.


----------



## Keluana (Aug 23, 2014)

The swatches for Naked2 basics are very confusing. The way Urban Decay shows them it looks perfect with the cool-toned taupe shades, in others it looks way too warm.


----------



## SassyPeach (Aug 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You bet your bum I will be there! The colors look amazing and I think they'll really bring out blue eyes.


  Oooh the 28th... marked on my calendar.  I will for sure be picking this up!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

It looks georgeous.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 27, 2014)

By itself, I kept flip-flopping over the first NB palette. Seeing it alongside NB 2 made me want them both. I ordered off UD and they should be here on Friday.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 30, 2014)

i bought nb2 tonight, since i looovee the original 2 as cooler tone shades flatter me better. they're so prettyyyyy i can't even. think tomorrow is going to be my play day :]


----------



## Monsy (Sep 2, 2014)

Played with it for the first time today . I like it a lot. Both Basics are huge winners for me






  Colors are more accurate here


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 2, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Played with it for the first time today . I like it a lot. Both Basics are huge winners for me
> 
> Colors are more accurate here


   Oh wow! Stunning.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 2, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Played with it for the first time today . I like it a lot. Both Basics are huge winners for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  gorgeous! love what you did :]


----------



## Paeonia (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm very happy the naked2 basics is more cool toned in comparison with the first one. I'm impatiently waiting to preorder it on feelunique or beautybay


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't wait for naked2 basics to be released in the UK! I can see myself using it everyday along with my Naked 2.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2014)

I finally saw the Naked 2 Basics this week. I liked it but not enough to purchase it over my Sonia Kashuk matte palette.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I finally saw the Naked 2 Basics this week. I liked it but not enough to purchase it over my Sonia Kashuk matte palette.


  I recently purchased her LE bruh set and I also got a few of her matte lip pencils. I was quite surprised. I liked them. Nice quality. It's not the same quality as a Nars lip pencil. But it's not bad. I bought two pencils and plan on getting a few more.


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

I think the two will suit me better.


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

I love the original naked basics. I use it constantly, it's one of those palettes you reach for when you're not sure what look you want that day. I love that the shades are matte.


----------

